# Snail



## Dart1 (Jan 16, 2019)

I saw this snail in my tank today. I washed all plants before they went in but I guess he made it in somehow. I don't know if the pic will come through clear enough for anyone to i.d. It has a very ridged shell much like a soft serve ice cream cone about 1/8 of an inch tall. Are there any snails that don't cause issues?


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Yours looks like a common greenhouse snail. I have these in my tank and, as far as snails go, they are a minimal problem - mostly eating dead plant material when I see them. But all snails can cause issues because, like most critters, they prefer the most nutritious, easily consumed food they can find. That is often tender new shoots, flower petals and other fresh growth. This can be a real annoyance if you've waited weeks for a new fern frond or orchid bud to mature and then find it half eaten the next day.

For snails this tiny, the main danger is a population explosion - at which point they can start doing serious damage. So keep watch on your viv and, if you seem their population increase, start removing all that you see. A piece of apple works well as bait, FYI.


----------

